# Barrel Cleaning: anyone used Oak Restorer-CW?



## David219 (Feb 21, 2016)

My Vadai 23L barrel is over 2 years old. It has held wine continuously since "birth", with my current kit wines spending 4 months each within it.

I recently purchased a product called Oak Restorer-CW. It surprisingly didn't come with any instructions...but I have found some online.

Have any of you had any experience with this product? How do you clean/service your barrels? I currently rinse and splash the inside with KMeta between wines and occasionally spritz around the bung on the outer surface of the barrel with KMeta. I was planning on using the Oak Restorer in a couple months when the current occupant wine is due to cycle out.

Thanks in advance for your help/suggestions!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51976&highlight=oak+restorer


----------



## David219 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks, ibglowin. I think the thread you referenced was what made me aware of the product in the first place, and that is where I got it. Maybe I'll respond to that thread, too...see if there are any updates. How do you clean your barrels? Anything special?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2016)

Blast with (hose) water to remove tartrate crystals, then KMETA rinse, drain refill. I will do a full(er) cleaning this time with a mixture of KMETA/Citric soak for 24 hours.


----------



## David219 (Feb 21, 2016)

How often do you do this?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2016)

Once a year.


----------



## rayaws1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Where do you get the kmeta mix


----------



## rayaws1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Citric soak?


----------

